# Old German Owls



## NitaS

I was given a gift of 2 Old German Owls. Am I to understand correctly that these birds DO NOT have a homing instinct and I can't even loft fly them?
I think they are very beautiful birds. They are red and white. Wish I had a camera to post some pictures.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Nita,

I think they are the most beautiful birds, wish I had a pair.

If they are anything like my Satinette's then they are show birds and don't have the instinct to home. My Satinettes fly very well inside their loft, I just don't let them outside, cause they don't even have the speed or strength in their wings the homers have, and don't have the homing instinct.


----------



## NitaS

I thought that's what I was told and wanted to make sure. I think they're just adorable! They're just babies born this year.


----------



## Pigeon lower

How do you tell oriental frills from saitenntes or them you just said i think i have oriental frills


----------



## Lovebirds

Pigeon lower said:


> How do you tell oriental frills from saitenntes or them you just said i think i have oriental frills


Satinettes have feathered legs/feet.............OGO's don't.......I think that's the basic difference.


----------



## Pigeon lower

mine do i think there oriental frills still


----------



## Pigeon lower

my cock looks like tree grays bird spike and the hen looks like IMG_1069


----------



## Lovebirds

Pigeon lower said:


> my cock looks like tree grays bird spike and the hen looks like IMG_1069


They are both Satinettes.


----------



## psychopigeon

Pigeon lower said:


> How do you tell oriental frills from saitenntes or them you just said i think i have oriental frills


Not sure if this is what you actually meant or you meant oriental frills and OGO and Renee is just a better mind reader than me. 

Satinettes are just a color variety of oriental frills, so they are actually both. There are other colors of oriental frills, such as blondinette, brunette, turbitein, and vizor.


----------



## Skyeking

Yes, they are all part of the owl family.

The OWL family includes:

Old Dutch Owl
Oriental Frill
(which includes the birds psychopigeon mentioned)
The African Owl
Italian Owl
Chinese Owl
Antwerp smerle-largest of owl breed
German Shield owl.


I call the Oriental Frills , the tiny Clydesdales of the pigeon world, because of the leg and foot feathering.


----------



## re lee

Far as loft flying They could just do not take them down the road. even a fantail can loft fly. BUT with hawks we have today Watch out. Also train them to trap . The smerl Was part of the foundation breeding for the belgium bred racing poigeons. BUT the smerle today is far removed from the old line birds. The old line are preety much extinct Been brought back different.


----------



## warriec

too many predators around for show birds to fly around.


----------



## NitaS

I think I'll just leave them in the loft


----------



## NetRider

Hey NitaS,

I have a pair of Old German Owls, they are now around 3 years old, and the guy I bought them from used them as a breeding pair, and they have never been outside, not even in an aviary. 

I placed them with my other pigeons and was amazed how "smart" they were. I have 3 sections, and all lead to one big aviary. I usually have one section door open so only some birds have the ability to be out there at a time, but this day I had them all open and the male was sitting in the aviary, when I went in to feed my young birds, he flew in to that section as well. So he had some food when he saw his mate in the other section. He then flew straight out to the aviary, and in through the other section door, and joined his mate.

Since he managed to do this after being at my place for 3 days only, I thought let me see what they do if I let them out  So I opened the door to let all the youngsters out, and let these two guys out as well. First they just sat there for a few min, before they took off flying really low in all directions.
I thought I was gonna lose them the way they were flying here and there sitting on the trees and so on. But after a while, they both flew down to the aviary and trapped. I was all amazed  It usually takes me several days to make all the other birds learn to trap.

I have never had old german owls before, so I am not sure if they are only used as show birds, or if they actually do fly, and in that case what kind of fliers are they? Could someone help answer that 

I will see what their youngs will be capable of doing


----------



## A_Smith

From : http://animal-world.com/encyclo/birds/doves_pigeons/oldgermanowl.php

If you are looking for a pigeon that is very attractive, tame, friendly, and easy to breed, the Old German Owl is the pigeon for you!
The Old German Owl is a stocky little pigeon that will almost fit in your hand. Seeing that friendly face coupled with a cheerful demeanor and a fairly tame nature, makes them fun to have. They are easy to keep and are also very easy to breed. These pigeons are very good parents and may also make good foster parents.

In addition to their friendly disposition, Old German Owls are very energetic. They are terrific flyers and will perform incredible aerial acrobatics, doing lots of dips and twirling in circles. The color of their plumage is very visible and they are delightful to watch in the air. The Old German Owl is definitely a candidate for free flying with a dovecote type housing arrangement.
 GOOGLE german owl pigeon


----------



## Pigeon lower

I know somone who has 5 orientall frills he breed he gave me the pair they were let out at his house and the hen i thought look like a baby so i let it out and i thought it wouldnt come back in but some odd reason i think i guess it was use to trapping so i got it in my dads trap were his racers were when i see this guy his oriental frills are flying with his homers


----------

